

Ask HN: Review my board game recommendation app - moconnor

I made a little board game recommendation site in app engine: http://www.findanewgame.com/ - think netflix meets shelfluv for board games.<p>I wrote a blog post about the making of the site a couple of weeks back, HN thread is here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1811024<p>I'm using amazon affiliate links on the game urls; with 6000 hits, it's made $40 - current traffic is around 100 hits a day.<p>I'd love to hear suggestions for improving the site, measuring affiliate conversions for A/B testing, making it more social, sharable, or whether just to let it be.<p>What would you do with it?
======
revorad
Instead of making me think about and type two names of games into blank text
fields, show me a popular game and ask me if I like it. If I say yes, show me
another one I might like even more. If I say no, ask me to tell you a better
one.

~~~
moconnor
There should be 5 popular games shown, with Like / Dislike buttons, for this
very purpose. Is this not working, or just not obvious enough?

~~~
revorad
Oh yeah I missed those, but I see them now. I guess that means you have too
many calls to action. Maybe you should put the text input below the five
popular games?

------
wahnfrieden
I know your hash tag trick is clever and you got around needing a data store
that way, but you really need to remember my input next time I visit the site.
Most users aren't going to understand they would need to bookmark their
deepest visit to your site. The site seems broken or sloppy when it doesn't
recall my answers.

Can't you just keep it in a cookie instead?

~~~
moconnor
Yeah, I should definitely put these in a cookie - it's amazing how many blind
spots you have about your own work!

------
moconnor
Clickable: <http://www.findanewgame.com> for the app and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1811024> for the HN thread on the 'making
of' blog post.

------
babeKnuth
more details about the games. it feels like i'm trying to choose between
romance novels based on their cover alone.

------
babeKnuth
make it recommend anything else as well, not just board games

a simple extension would be vid games

